# Drinking thread



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 3, 2011)

I could've sworn there was a drinking thread on here. I promised I searched and couldn't find it. Anyway, I am drinking Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout.  feeling it too.


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 3, 2011)

Myer's rum, extra dark, with coke zero and lime.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 3, 2011)

onto Weyerbacher Verbtoen (Belgian Pale Ale) so fuckkking good.


----------



## JayDanger (Jan 3, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I could've sworn there was a drinking thread on here. I promised I searched and couldn't find it. Anyway, I am drinking Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout.  feeling it too.



You fancy, huh?
(just a joke...not trying to be mean)

I don't usually drink nice alcohol, because when I drink I drink like a college kid. Here's a few of the cheap but delicious drinks I like

BRASS MONKEY: drink a 40 of old E down tot he label, then pour in cheap orange juice. It costs 6 dollars and goes great with a blunt.

GHETTO EXTACY: Mix Monster energy drink (the biggest can you can find) With a mickey of either Jagermeister or Goldschlagger. It tastes kind of like a Four Loko, but gets you fucked.

PURPLE JESUS JUICE: When we're having a big party, we clean out the bathtub and get everyone to put their hard liquor in the tub. Then we mix in a bunch of cool aid powder, a bit of sugar, and a bit of water. It's the best way to assure that you'll have 30 people passed out in your house to help you clean up the next day.

GOLDEN ARCHES: The name comes from the fact that we make it in one of those orange McDonals coolers, and it uses Mc Donalds Orange Ade if we can get it. Basically we fill a cooler half way with wine, sparkling wine, or beer, and then mix in two bottles of sprite and orange drink/orange pop. It tastes really sweet and the flavors cover the alcohol, so it goes down easy.


Anyway, that's how us cheap kids do it in Canada.


----------



## Venom (Jan 3, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I could've sworn there was a drinking thread on here. I promised I searched and couldn't find it. Anyway, I am drinking Old Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout.  feeling it too.



Store some for about a year to let it age, it is so fucking amazing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2011)

Bombay Sapphire Gin
Good fruity semi-dry red wine (often from local & upstate NY wineries whenever possible)
Good crisp fruity white wine (same here)
Good champagne
Bacardi 151
Belvedere, Grey Goose or Stoli vodka
Amaretto Disaronno
Chambord
Sambuca Romana
Godiva liquor (all flavors)
Villa Massa or Caravella Limoncello
Pinnacle Whipped Cream vodka
Crown Royale
Pete's Wicked, Doghead Fish Brewery and Blue Moon Brewing Company beers (to name a few)


This is the short list. LOL


----------



## Ola (Jan 3, 2011)

*Hard Liquor*
Jägermeister
Smirnoff Vodka
Absolut Vodka
Stolichnaya Vodka
Gentleman Jack (Whiskey, and did I mention it's fucking awesome? )
Jack Daniel's (Whiskey)
Canadian Club (Whiskey)
Famous Grouse (Whiskey)
Red Label (Whiskey)
Barracuda Rum Silver (Usually I stay away from rum, but this one's ok I guess)
Star (Norwegian Dry Gin)
Gibson's (British Dry Gin)

*Mixed drinks*
APPLETINI'S!!!!!!  :wubu: :smitten: :bounce:
Jägermonster (Jägerbomb, but with Monster instead of Red Bull. NOM! :bow: )


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 3, 2011)

vanilla flavored protein mix, mmmmm!


----------



## Zowie (Jan 3, 2011)

I was all about Gin and Tonics lately... but I'm feeling a hangover pretty bad today. It was a fun night, though.


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2011)

Because my digestive system is a rotten traitor to the cause, I can no longer drink beer or wine *sob* :doh:

However hard liquor is still fine 

My mainstays are:
- Bombay Sapphire Gin (mixed with cranberry juice, tonic water, or both)
- Mount Gay Rum (an amber Barbadian rum that is quite smooth). Straight, with a bit of water, or in coffee or hot chocolate.
- Jameson's Irish Whiskey (again straight, with a bit of water, or in coffee or hot chocolate).
- Peppermint Schnapps in hot chocolate is divine.

I also quite enjoy a lot of Scotches, but I've not invested the money in sampling enough to say what my favorites are, yet.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Bombay Sapphire Gin
> Good fruity semi-dry red wine (often from local & upstate NY wineries whenever possible)
> Good crisp fruity white wine (same here)
> Good champagne
> ...


Amended:

Tequila Rose
Bailey's Irish Cream
Cuarenta Tres (licor 43)
Grand Marnier


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 3, 2011)

Summer fruits and strawberry & lime Kopparberg cider, baby! All year round, any time of day. It's one perfect cider.

Cocktails which I love but have no idea what's in them:

Purple Rain
Romanian Weightlifter
Yoda
Scrumptious
Qadvod (4 shots of vodka, 1 can of Redbull. 5 in one night in not a good idea)


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 3, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Summer fruits and strawberry & lime Kopparberg cider, baby! All year round, any time of day. It's one perfect cider.



Strawberry Cider is one of the very few alcoholic drinks I will have. I don't know what it is about it, but I actually like the taste unlike most alcohol.




AmazingAmy said:


> Yoda



I can tell you it's small, green, furry and looks like it's been left out in the sun too long.


----------



## powderfinger (Jan 3, 2011)

Ive given up drinking as a New Years resolution, but I've always been the guy with good old union made Pabst Blue Ribbon in my hand. If I'm downing the hard stuff, Jim Beam, George Dickle, or if I'm broke Senators Club do the trick nicely.


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 3, 2011)

Used to drink all kinds of stuff. (Including Moonshine and a deadly combo we used to call Liquid Death. :doh:

Now, it's an occasional beer (on tap & Irish or Brit a big plus, offbeat brand if not), Champange, Beaujolais Nouveau (if it's good that year, and you can get it without the sulfides), and the rare Screwdriver or Bloody Mary. Hey, a Mimosa sounds good... 
Just saying the words Whiskey or Jagermiester can make my eye twitch. (never again, never again)


----------



## JulieD (Jan 3, 2011)

MaybeX said:


> Just saying the words Whiskey or Jagermiester can make my eye twitch. (never again, never again)



mmmm... i do love me some Jager...:wubu:


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 4, 2011)

I only drink 4 Lokos maaaaaan!!!


----------



## yorrick brown (Jan 4, 2011)

Hendricks Gin, Vermouth, and 3 cocktail onions.... 

View attachment ginmartini.jpg


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 4, 2011)

I am drinking some cognac and it isn't even midday yet 8)


----------



## Goreki (Jan 4, 2011)

Tequila,
Vodka, in all her glorious forms,
Schnapps,
Jack and Coke,
Jack single barrel (oh my god, that stuff is incredible)
Pear cider,
Strawberry and lime cider, omg is this brilliant in summer
Champange
Any kind of red or white wine. I like sweet, dry, heady, anything
Galliano,
Long island ice tea XD
Chambord,
Barcardi,

Basically, everything is good, as long as it's not beer or liquorice flavoured. bleagh.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 4, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I only drink 4 Lokos maaaaaan!!!



Half of one of those was enough for me, ever.

I'll stick to shots, tyvm.


----------



## Melian (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't drink.

I'm _better _than that, but I'm still going to post on this thread to tell you about it.



Nah. I try to stick to straight vodka and gin.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 6, 2011)

bourbon whisky
canadian whisky
irish whisky
jack, crown, old grandad, makers mark canadian club, ezra brooks, evan williams, beam, hennesey, crow, 7, well you get the picture


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 6, 2011)

JulieD said:


> mmmm... i do love me some Jager...:wubu:



Enjoy it in good health. Me, it makes fall down stairs. (It can sneak up on you, particularly if you've been drinking other things...) :blush:


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 6, 2011)

i'm drinking a glass of red zinfandel


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 6, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I was all about Gin and Tonics lately... but I'm feeling a hangover pretty bad today. It was a fun night, though.



This, minus the hangover part. G and T is about all I drink.


----------



## JulieD (Jan 6, 2011)

MaybeX said:


> Enjoy it in good health. Me, it makes fall down stairs. (It can sneak up on you, particularly if you've been drinking other things...) :blush:



Well, I can be stone cold sober and fall down stairs....I have the scars to prove it. The Jager just helps the pain...:doh:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 7, 2011)

I tend to stick to vodka and usually Stolichnaya. I'll mix it with different things, though. For wine, I'm partial to Spanish reds and German whites. 

Due to unfortunate events during my college years I can not even think about Jagermeister or tequila without wanting to vomit. For all the college students out there, no matter how broke or desperate you are, no matter how far away the store seems, no matter how cold it is outside never, I repeat, NEVER mix tequila with cheap iced tea...and then drink a ton of it.


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't stand tequila, it always makes me heave. Just thinking about it puts the taste in my mouth....urgh.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, I'm a bartender, firstly.

At work, I usually drink either whiskey (Bulliet Bourbon, or Woodford Reserve), or Rum (One of many of my fruity cocktails, the Hello Kitty,Emotional Torment or sometimes just a Hurricane.

I despise Gin, likewise tequila (I grew up in Arizona, and was sick of it by age 19 or so...),UNLESS it is a margarita, and I am eating Mexican food.

I used to drink a lot of beer, but I have Gout, and beer is especially bad.

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2011)

A Hello Kitty, and a Margarita, just because... 

View attachment Margarita.JPG


View attachment HK1.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 7, 2011)

One more drink fool, will drown you! I don't drink. I've been intoxicated to unconciousness dozens of times and probably hit .3+ BAC more than once.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 7, 2011)

imfree said:


> One more drink fool, will drown you! I don't drink. I've been intoxicated to unconciousness dozens of times and probably hit .3+ BAC more than once.



A little confused as to who/what this is directed at...?


-Uriel


----------



## imfree (Jan 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> A little confused as to who/what this is directed at...?
> 
> 
> -Uriel



No one and nothing in particular, just that I don't now and back when I did, it was too much.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 8, 2011)

Nothing but Bundy Rum red label & cokes from tinnies. Oh and course XXXX gold, Toohies, Hahn and Coopers Pale (none of that VB shite!). Oh and some $10ish bottles of Australian red wine. 

Bought my dad a bottle of Santory Yamazaki 12 year old single malt, and it was one of the finest and smoothest whiskies I have ever drunk, both straight or mixed.

Oh, and the Gordon's G&T from a can is easily beaten by mixing it yourself..!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 8, 2011)

Been on a HUGE craft beer addiction...

Rogue Dead Guy Ale is fan fucking tastic


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 8, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Been on a HUGE craft beer addiction...
> 
> Rogue Dead Guy Ale is fan fucking tastic



I love Rogue! everything they make is awesome! Try the sobekawa (?) black ale by rogue, it's a totally unique beer! and i loooove their Shakespeare Stout!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Well, I'm a bartender, firstly.
> 
> At work, I usually drink either whiskey (Bulliet Bourbon, or Woodford Reserve), or Rum (One of many of my fruity cocktails, the Hello Kitty, *Emotional Torment* or sometimes just a Hurricane.
> 
> ...



Emotional Torment is an _awesome _name for a drink!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 8, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Emotional Torment is an _awesome _name for a drink!



I'll make one tonight and get a picture. The drink comes with a story/spiel as I make it...Pretty funny,if the laughter of the patrons is any indicator.



-Uriel


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well at the moment I've got some Bakon Vodka on my kitchen counter and just waiting for someone who wants to share it with me.

I love wine and dream of having my own winery someday. But when I'm out and about I tend to stick to vodka and cranberries, Tom Collins, or margaritas. I enjoy beer too, it just makes me full.


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2011)

Last night it was a lot of white wine, some champagne, and some vodka jelly.


----------



## deanbpm (Jan 10, 2011)

I went out on Saturday night for the first time since Christmas, got really drunk and woke up the next morning in bed with three other people...........honest we just slept, I think


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 11, 2011)

redbull and vodka in honor of tinychat!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 11, 2011)

Started out with limoncello and ended with whipped cream vodka in honor of Tinychat and then Skype. Mwah.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jun 13, 2012)

It's been over a year since this was updated. Just FYI.


----------



## MrBob (Jun 13, 2012)

Today...I have mostly been drinking...tea. How stereotypically British of me.


----------



## socrates73 (Jun 13, 2012)

Peach Ciroc and Sprite has been my drink of choice lately ... It goes down like water.


----------

